# RuPaul's Drag Race



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

*Gentleman, start your engines
And may the best WOMAN win!*






I am pretty sure that I am not the only one who is following this series and I didn't find thread just for this.
So, what do you think? Who is your favourite? Best season?

I can say, that when I watch this series, I'm amazed how creative those queens are! I mean, they have good talents to do amazing make ups. create amazing characters, making dresses and accessories.
They inspire me a lot and I actually learned how to do good looking make ups from them.
I'm not feminine myself, I am BUTCH, but still I love this series. 

I started to watch this series few weeks ago with my girlfriend and now we are in season 3.
So I can say that my fave ones right now are *RuPaul* (of course), *Pandora Boxx* from season 2 and *Manila Luzon*.

I am jealous of them boogy for sure :'D


----------

